# Welcher Beruf lohnt sich für die aufgebrachte Zeit



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (30. September 2007)

Seid gegrüßt,

Ich bin mir momentan meine 5k Gold fürs Epic mount am farmen und habe meinen 2ten beruf nie genutzt oder überhaupt geskillt da ich schneidern als ausreichend empfand,

Jedoch habe ich mir nun vorgenommen bergbau oder Kräuterkunde zu skillen um mir ein wenig extra geld durch das AH zu verschaffen.

Ich würde mir gerne eure meinung einholen, was lohnt mehr in Hinsicht auf -> Aufwand, Loot



Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dnz (1. Oktober 2007)

Boom schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt,
> 
> Ich bin mir momentan meine 5k Gold fürs Epic mount am farmen und habe meinen 2ten beruf nie genutzt oder überhaupt geskillt da ich schneidern als ausreichend empfand,
> 
> ...




Nimm Kräutern,
dann kannste dich zum Teil auch selbst mit versorgen.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (1. Oktober 2007)

Dnz schrieb:


> Nimm Kräutern,
> dann kannste dich zum Teil auch selbst mit versorgen.




Ich raide nicht bin reiner PvP´ler =)
WIll den Beruf nur zum Kohle machen !

Also was meinst was lohnt mehr ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yam (1. Oktober 2007)

ein tipp von mir nehm bergbau... in einem vorkommen findest wenn du glück hast rar edelsteine, feuerpatikel und erdpatikel sowieso ^^ die addamantiterze stell ich noch net mal ins ah die verkauf ich an meinen juwelenschleife, außer ich hab zuviel von dem zeug dann setzt ich sie auch ins ah aber nie unter 30g das stack :>... die edelsteine eigenverbrauch oder die nehmt mir auch mein juwelier ab ^^die urerde ist zwar nicht viel wert doch kannst eigentlich an großen mengen an irgend welche alchis verkaufen.. die dann halt durch urerde--->urwasser selber kohle draus machen ^^ und wenn du dann halt genung gold hast, kannst eigentlich auch in og rum stehen und dir das ah angucken ... wenn was zu billig drin ist beispiel urfeuer ist normal 30g wert, steht aber für 20g drin (weil ab und zu mal welche übertreiben müssen, damit sie ihr gold zu schnell wie möglich bekommen) dann kaufst du das ganze billige zeug raus und stellst es nach 2-3 tagen wenn die preise wieder normal sind ins ah und machst dann halt an einem urfeuer 10g gewinn ^^ mal ne frage wieso gibt es eigentlich keine wirtschaft-server? eigentlich handelt es sich in wow doch nur um die wirtschaft.. was farm ich und wie verkauf ich das? mhh :>


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (1. Oktober 2007)

Das klingt überzeugend =D

Thread kann geschlossen werden ich werd Bergbauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yam (1. Oktober 2007)

tja so leicht ist es einen davon zu überzeugen ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Oktober 2007)

Boom schrieb:


> Ich raide nicht bin reiner PvP´ler =)
> WIll den Beruf nur zum Kohle machen !
> 
> Also was meinst was lohnt mehr ?
> ...


Was willst du dann mit einem Epic-Flugmount wenn dich sowieso nur rein PVP interessiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yam (2. Oktober 2007)

ich kenn seine antwort zwar net aber gegen frage.. was willst du im pve mit dem epic flugmount? und meine antwort wäre open pvp  :>


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2007)

Um schnell zu Instanzen und bestimmten Orten kommen, anstatt mit der lahmen Krücke durch die Gegend zu flattern. 
Und Open-PVP, wer macht das schon? War ein Fehlgriff von Blizzard und da wird wohl einiges geändert mit dem nächsten Addon.


----------



## yam (3. Oktober 2007)

wenn du raiden willst .. dann stellst du dich schon bevor der inv kommt vor die instanz und wartest, wenn du in eine 5er ini willst können 2 zum portstein währen 2 in shattrath oder so den 5ten suchen.. jetzt wilst du behaupten das man mit dem flugmount schneller ist als der port? oO und open pvp .. das kommt immer auf den server an, und darauf was man unter open pvp versteht :>


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2007)

@ yam

Ja k.a. was du unter Open-PVP verstehst, aber damit sind nicht die PVP-Server gemeint, sondern das einnehmen von Gebäuden wie z.B: in den östlichen Pestländern oder der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Das ist Open-PVP.

Durch das Flugmount bin ich immer mit der erste, der bereit steht um andere zu porten, von daher stellt sich die Frage was schneller ist nicht. Höchstselten das es mal vorkommt, das ich in eine Gruppe geladen werde, die schon vor der Inze stehen.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (4. Oktober 2007)

Was ich mit dem Epic flugmount will ?

Na ich brauch ja wohl nen reitskill um meinen arena netherdrachen fliegen zu können wenn ich ihn ende der season endlich hab oder ? ;D


----------



## vikale (4. Oktober 2007)

hi,
Für dich is sicher alchi intressant.
Hochskillen tust du aber am schnellsten definitiv küschnerei!
Und der gibt auch fett kohle!

mfg.vikale


----------



## redfox3d (12. Oktober 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> hi,
> Für dich is sicher alchi intressant.
> Hochskillen tust du aber am schnellsten definitiv küschnerei!
> Und der gibt auch fett kohle!
> ...



Kann ich eigentlich nur bestätigen. Kürschnerei ist selbst am Anfang,
von Stufe 1 bis 20 schon lohnend, während Blümchenpflücken da
noch so rein garnix finanziell rüberbringt !

Ich kenne allerdings jetzt nur die Allianz-Seite, sorry.

Wenn man nur sammeln will, um Kohle zu machen, kann ich die
Kombination Bergbau/Kürschnerei nur empfehlen, wobei dabei
allerdings berücksichtigt werden muß, welche Rasse man hat 
und auf welcher Stufe der Char bereits ist !

Für Zwerge oder Draenei ist die Kombination Bergbau/Kürschnern ideal, 
weil sie in Gegenden "aufwachsen", die massig Ressourcen dafür bieten.

Mein Nachtelf verhungert geradezu und auch die Klasse "Jäger" war
eher ein Griff in's Klo, weil er in seinem "Geburtsort" weder Bergbau
betreiben kann, noch Tiere findet, die Fleisch zur Fütterung der Pets
hergeben würden ! Nachtelf-Jäger sollten sich schleunigst per Schiff
auf den Weg zum Gebiet rund um die Exodar machen, weil man sich
dort dann wirklich reich-schießen kann an Wild und neben den Fellen 
dann gleich noch Fleisch für's Pet bekommt. Bergbau geht in diesem 
Gebiet auch wirklich gut, entlang der westlichen Küste !

Wie gesagt, zum Gold-Farmen empfehle ich Zwerge, Gnome oder
Draenei, die in Gebieten groß werden, wo es massig Mats für
Bergbau und Kürschnerei gibt.

Später kann man sich dann überlegen, ob man einen Sammel-Job
sausen läßt und auf einen passenden Fertigungsberuf umsteigt.

Ich hätte jetzt übrigens auch noch ein paar Fragen:

- Kann man mit "Kochen", Erste Hilfe" oder "Angeln" Geld verdienen ? 
Bis Stufe 26 ist mir das jedenfalls noch nicht gelungen.

- Ab welcher Stufe und mit welchen Blümchen bringt Kräutersammeln
denn nun eigentlich Geld im AH ?

- Seit wann gibt es diese blöden Verzögerungen bei der Geld-Auszahlung im AH ?

- Was ist für welche Rasse (bei Allianz) die sinnvollste Reihenfolge zum
Questen ? Ab Teldrassil und Eisenschmiede hat man ja mehrere Möglichkeiten,
verschiedene Gebiete zu erreichen, die alle entsprechende Low-Level-Quests bieten.
Gibt es hier eine "sinnvolle" Reihenfolge oder ist das Geschmackssache ?

Würde mich über Antworten, auch in neuen Tags, freuen - DANKE !


----------



## Vanidar (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann dir nur raten mach das was ich gemacht habe, mach dir nen neuen Jäger ( Farm-Klasse überhaupt ) , am besten einen Nachtelfen, wähle dann Kräuterkunde und Kürschnern.

Also ich spiele den wenn es hochkomme 2std am Tag und mache mindestens!! 150g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also es lohnt sich ^^

Bis dahin

PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chyna (16. Oktober 2007)

redfox3d schrieb:


> - Kann man mit "Kochen", Erste Hilfe" oder "Angeln" Geld verdienen ?
> Bis Stufe 26 ist mir das jedenfalls noch nicht gelungen.




wohl noch nie was von deviat supreme gehört hm? ^^ so hat ich schon mit lvl 20 über 30 gold

allerdings dauerts ne weile mit dem angeln, zeit in der man halt nicht questet. und bis man sich das rezept erfarmt hat kann man auch die normalen deviatfische verkaufen. lohnen tun die gekochten allerdings mehr


----------



## Fesan (24. Oktober 2007)

yam schrieb:


> ein tipp von mir nehm bergbau... in einem vorkommen findest wenn du glück hast rar edelsteine, feuerpatikel und erdpatikel sowieso ^^ die addamantiterze stell ich noch net mal ins ah die verkauf ich an meinen juwelenschleife, außer ich hab zuviel von dem zeug dann setzt ich sie auch ins ah aber nie unter 30g das stack :>... die edelsteine eigenverbrauch oder die nehmt mir auch mein juwelier ab ^^die urerde ist zwar nicht viel wert doch kannst eigentlich an großen mengen an irgend welche alchis verkaufen.. die dann halt durch urerde--->urwasser selber kohle draus machen ^^ und wenn du dann halt genung gold hast, kannst eigentlich auch in og rum stehen und dir das ah angucken ... wenn was zu billig drin ist beispiel urfeuer ist normal 30g wert, steht aber für 20g drin (weil ab und zu mal welche übertreiben müssen, damit sie ihr gold zu schnell wie möglich bekommen) dann kaufst du das ganze billige zeug raus und stellst es nach 2-3 tagen wenn die preise wieder normal sind ins ah und machst dann halt an einem urfeuer 10g gewinn ^^ mal ne frage wieso gibt es eigentlich keine wirtschaft-server? eigentlich handelt es sich in wow doch nur um die wirtschaft.. was farm ich und wie verkauf ich das? mhh :>




Ich wär sofort dabei :-)

Börse in IF übernehme ich in Lordaeron gern :-)


----------



## marcloker (28. November 2007)

ich sag mal so.... für die ganz großen kapitalisten.....

bergbau UND kräuterkunde :-)


----------



## Vanidar (5. Dezember 2007)

Nunja, ich bin mit meinem Jägerli ( KK/Kürschern) sehr zufrieden.. und kla macht man mit BB sicherlich mehr Kohle als mit Kürschnern aber die Frage ist, wovon findet man mehr? Vorkommen oder Tiere zum Kürschnern?

Euer PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zündler (9. Dezember 2007)

also mein mainchar (untoter krieger mit epic flugmount) hat bergbauer als hauptfarmberuf und geht eigentlich ganz gut, mein rekord liegt bis jetz bei 5 stunden farmzeit bei 620g nur durch adamantiterze, feuerpartikel, khoriumerz, teufelseisenerz, eterniumerz und erdpartikel. (adamantit is bei uns ca. 35g wert)

so hab ichs mir damals zusammen gefarmt, jedoch mitm normalen flugmount. dauert zwar bissl länger, weil du langsamer rumfliegst, geht aber meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut.

mein mage twink hat kräuterkunde, kann man eigentlich auch gut gold damit machen, wenn man nen ungefähren plan hat, was im ah gut weggeht.

oot: ich bin im rl kaufmanns geselle, ich kaufe und verkaufe ganzen tag nur waren, daher spiel ich mich im wow mitm ah.

Anmerkung zum oot: die auusage vorher mit den wirtschaftsservern find ich gut, wär ich voll dabei ^^^

btt:

also solltets du noch garkeine berufe haben, empfehle ich dir bergbau und kürschner, da du bergbau-mineralien suche so laufen lassen kannst du tiere eh immer sichtbar sind ^^

bei kk/bb musste halt immer zwischen mineralien- und pflanzensuche hin und her wechseln.

Warthog Undead Warrior Theradras


----------



## Max27 (11. Dezember 2007)

Boom schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt,
> 
> Ich bin mir momentan meine 5k Gold fürs Epic mount am farmen und habe meinen 2ten beruf nie genutzt oder überhaupt geskillt da ich schneidern als ausreichend empfand,
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der beruf des Bergbauers lohnt sich auf jeden fall auch wenn es manchmal nicht ganz einfach ist die ganzen erze zu finden so entschädigt doch dann das gold beim verkauf^^


----------

